# Camara RCA por USB



## harman (Jul 18, 2006)

Hola,

Espero acertar con el sitio donde pongo este post. Tengo una cámara inalambrica con salida RCA (he aquí la camara y sus caracteristicas http://www.superinventos.com/S130347.htm ). En la television se vé sin problemas, pero quiero conectarla de alguna manera al ordenador portatil (tarjeta PCMCIA o adaptador USB). Por internet alguien me vende un adaptador por 100€ con entrada RCA (éste http://www.qualitycables.com/productdetails1.cfm?sku=USBG-VX1&cats=125). 

¿Alguien conoce otra manera de poder ver la imagen en el portatil? He probado con una pcmcia avermedia y nada, con un software de conceptronic ( http://www.conceptronic.net/site/De...20&grp=2010&Prod_ID=1025&Prod=CHVIDEOCR&st=2#) muy parecido al que me venden pero parece que no tiene entrada RCA, y tampoco funciona.

Lo que me venden funcionaría? alguien me aconseja?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DieGuiTo (Jul 18, 2006)

Hola, te fijaste si en tu PC no hay entradas RCA? Sino sé que existen placas (creo que las de tv tienen) que poseen entradas RCA...

Espero te sirva mi ayuda...   
Saludos!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## harman (Jul 19, 2006)

hola,

no, mi pc no tiene entradas RCA. Conozco tarjetas PCI con entradas RCA pero no adaptadores USB (salvo el que me venden) o tarjetas PCMCIA :S

Me podeis explicar un poco la diferencia entre una entrada RCA, una entrada S-VIDEO y una entrada video COMPUESTA???

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 19, 2006)

Deberia funcionarte.

S-video o video compuesto es lo mismo, por un solo cable pasan todas las señales juntas luminancia+croma (cantidad de luz + señal de color)

Hay otra forma que es un conector similar al del teclado donde la señal de luminacia y croma van por separado, en teoria mayor calidad.


Finalmente cualquier señal de color va "codificada" en España es la norma PAL BG,
en America NTSC, si te equivocas veras las imagenes en Blanco y negro y distorsionadas.

Un detalle que muchos se lian, la señal de antena no funciona si se conecta a un conector RCA.
Verdad que si conectas una antena a una entada de audio no se oye la radio ni la tele, solo se oye si conectas un aparato adecuado como un DVD o un MP3, pues lo mismo pero en video.


Primero deberias comprobar si la capturadora funciona correctamente para ello utiliza una camra de fotos/video, un DVD, consola videojuegos...

Si todo te va bien nos comentas que es lo que ves a traves del ordenados.

--Pantalla negra
-Rayas
-Rayas a colores
_rayas inclinadas....


----------



## williamspx (Jul 20, 2006)

por lo ke veo, tu necesitas un capturador de video, los pc s no tienen uno , komo normalmente tendria una tajeta usba de 4 puertos, etc, la verdad es ke tendrias ke komprar un capturador , para tu note ook, o pc, dependiendo de ke puertos tengas pa konektarlo, hay capturadores usb, un amigo tiene iun pc kon un pcapturador  pci, al kual le entra señales rca y antena de tv, , en otro foro alguien me dijo ke era mucho mejor komprarse uno, ke fabrikarlo, weno es todo  lo ke puedo ayudarte, suerte


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Necesitas una capturadora o sintonizadora usb, que debe costar de 40 eur. en adelante. A tu pregunta de que es RCA, S-VIDEO y Video Compuesto. RCA es un tipo de conector y nada tiene que ver con señales (por RCA, pude ir tanto video como audio). Los conectores RCA rojos y blancos normalmente son de audio y los de color amarillo de video. 

Encuanto a la diferencia entre "video compuesto" y "S-video" (también llamado super-video ó super-vhs) está en que en "video compuesto" las señales de color (crominancia) y brillo (luminancia) van por el mismo hilo (mezcladas o mejor dicho moduladas). En s-video ó s-vhs las señales de luminancia y crominancia van separadas por hilos diferentes. Es por eso por lo que la señal de "video compuesto" lleva dos conductores (la malla externa y el central con la señal de video; en un conector RCA claro). Mientras que la señal s-video lleva cuatro conductores que son el de luminancia, la masa de luminancia, el de crominancia y la masa de crominancia (tambien pueden llavar la malla exterior y sería cinco) y todo montado en un conector mini din. Espero que te aclare algo,


----------

